# Something alittle different with a couple birds



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow I like it a lot and the base is a perfect match for those mounts!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

It is awesome....like the concept and the mobility!


----------



## jdubbscummins (Oct 13, 2011)

very cool


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice mount. I like the idea with the decoy.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very cool. Looks fantastic


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

That is one of a kind!!! Awesome !


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Once again amazing work! Is that a roostinridge pedestal?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Awesome mount!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, no the base was custom made by CWP, but Clair does some really nice work as well for me.


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

sweeeet!


----------



## elitefreak90 (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome!! I'm getting my biggest Tom and my bearded hen mounted in a few weeks. I'm gonna have the Tom breeding the hen. She has a super thick 8 3/4 inch beard!!! I can't wait!


----------



## hunterfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats sweet!! Nice job!


----------



## hayseedND (May 10, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

That looks awesome! Nice job


----------

